# Reading > General Literature >  Question about Christianity

## Ranoo

Hi,

I'm reading Samuel Beckett's Waiting For Godot for 20th British Literature Course and I've couple of questions about Christianity ,which I don't understand because of my different backing ground.

.In the 1st act of the play Vladimir initiates a discussion about Bible, showing particular interest in the two thieves who were crucified with Christ. Estragon does not share his interest.

VLADIMIR: there's man all over for you blaming on his boots the faults of his feetthis getting alarming .one of the thieves was saved
ESTRAGON: What?
VLADIMIR: Suppose we repented 
ESTRAGON: Repented what?
VLADIMIR: OhWe wouldn't have to go into the details.
ESTRAGON: Our being born?

In fact ,though I know some information about Christianity ,I never heard of this story about the thieves. The note in the text says" only one of the four Gospels in the Bible (Luke:23:43) mentions the reward for one thief". Really, I don't understand this ,if anyone can help me with that either to mention the story or to tell me where I can find an online explanation for this.


Also , after that there is a mention of a willowdoes this have any religious reference to the Bible.?

Thanks !

----------


## mtpspur

The Bible verses for the thieves on the cross are as follows:

Matthew 27: 38-44; Mark 15: 27-32; Luke 23: 32, 39-43; John 19: 18, 32-34.

This web site contains a Bible that you may access to read for yourself or if you like I will write them out for you (I use the Holy Bible King James translation myself).

In brief Matthew sets the stage, Mark adds it's a fulfillment of Old testment prophecy from Isaiah 53: 12; Luke displays the blessing of the Lord Christ to a repenting thief; and John declares their physical death.

----------


## bazarov

One of the thives said to Jesus:''Remember me when you come to your kingdom'' and Jesus replies with:''I'm really really telling you, today you will be with me in Paradise!'' These quotes on English probably goes different, this is my translation :Biggrin:  I'm not sure from where are they...
There is a story about poor widow, or you really need willow? If it is a willow, maybe because of Juda's suicide. If it is a widow, there is a story about a benefaction; she gave just a couple of coins and some rich man gave a hole pocket. But she was better than him; she gave all of her poor, and he just gave a small part of his richness.

----------


## Ranoo

Hi mtpspur & bazarov,
Thank you ver much for the help!

yes please mtpspur write it down for me. 


What about chicken as a food ,does it have any religious connation or so?
Because in the play Pozz has chicken , while the other two main characters have vegetables e.g. turnip , radish and carrot.

I'm asking because there is also another story ,which has something to do with religion we see two of the sinful characters ( as I believe )having chicken . 

thanks again  :Yawnb:

----------


## haxan64

Matthew 27:38 Then were there two thieves crucified with him, one on the right hand, and another on the left. 


Matthew 27:39 And they that passed by reviled him, wagging their heads, 


Matthew 27:40 And saying, Thou that destroyest the temple, and buildest [it] in three days, save thyself. If thou be the Son of God, come down from the cross. 


Matthew 27:41 Likewise also the chief priests mocking [him], with the scribes and elders, said, 


Matthew 27:42 He saved others; himself he cannot save. If he be the King of Israel, let him now come down from the cross, and we will believe him. 


Matthew 27:43 He trusted in God; let him deliver him now, if he will have him: for he said, I am the Son of God. 


Matthew 27:44 The thieves also, which were crucified with him, cast the same in his teeth. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mark 15:27 And with him they crucify two thieves; the one on his right hand, and the other on his left. 


Mark 15:28 And the scripture was fulfilled, which saith, And he was numbered with the transgressors. 


Mark 15:29 And they that passed by railed on him, wagging their heads, and saying, Ah, thou that destroyest the temple, and buildest [it] in three days, 

 
Mark 15:30 Save thyself, and come down from the cross. 


Mark 15:31 Likewise also the chief priests mocking said among themselves with the scribes, He saved others; himself he cannot save. 


Mark 15:32 Let Christ the King of Israel descend now from the cross, that we may see and believe. And they that were crucified with him reviled him. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Luke 23:32 And there were also two other, malefactors, led with him to be put to death. 

Luke 23:39 And one of the malefactors which were hanged railed on him, saying, If thou be Christ, save thyself and us. 


Luke 23:40 But the other answering rebuked him, saying, Dost not thou fear God, seeing thou art in the same condemnation? 


Luke 23:41 And we indeed justly; for we receive the due reward of our deeds: but this man hath done nothing amiss. 


Luke 23:42 And he said unto Jesus, Lord, remember me when thou comest into thy kingdom. 


Luke 23:43 And Jesus said unto him, Verily I say unto thee, To day shalt thou be with me in paradise. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

John 19:18 Where they crucified him, and two other with him, on either side one, and Jesus in the midst. 

John 19:32 Then came the soldiers, and brake the legs of the first, and of the other which was crucified with him. 


John 19:33 But when they came to Jesus, and saw that he was dead already, they brake not his legs: 


John 19:34 But one of the soldiers with a spear pierced his side, and forthwith came there out blood and water. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Isa 53:1 &#182; Who hath believed our report? and to whom is the arm of the LORD revealed? 


Isa 53:2 For he shall grow up before him as a tender plant, and as a root out of a dry ground: he hath no form nor comeliness; and when we shall see him, [there is] no beauty that we should desire him. 


Isa 53:3 He is despised and rejected of men; a man of sorrows, and acquainted with grief: and we hid as it were [our] faces from him; he was despised, and we esteemed him not. 


Isa 53:4 &#182; Surely he hath borne our griefs, and carried our sorrows: yet we did esteem him stricken, smitten of God, and afflicted. 


Isa 53:5 But he [was] wounded for our transgressions, [he was] bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace [was] upon him; and with his stripes we are healed. 


Isa 53:6 All we like sheep have gone astray; we have turned every one to his own way; and the LORD hath laid on him the iniquity of us all. 


Isa 53:7 &#182; He was oppressed, and he was afflicted, yet he opened not his mouth: he is brought as a lamb to the slaughter, and as a sheep before her shearers is dumb, so he openeth not his mouth. 


Isa 53:8 He was taken from prison and from judgment: and who shall declare his generation? for he was cut off out of the land of the living: for the transgression of my people was he stricken. 


Isa 53:9 And he made his grave with the wicked, and with the rich in his death; because he had done no violence, neither [was any] deceit in his mouth. 


Isa 53:10 &#182; Yet it pleased the LORD to bruise him; he hath put [him] to grief: when thou shalt make his soul an offering for sin, he shall see [his] seed, he shall prolong [his] days, and the pleasure of the LORD shall prosper in his hand. 


Isa 53:11 He shall see of the travail of his soul, [and] shall be satisfied: by his knowledge shall my righteous servant justify many; for he shall bear their iniquities. 


Isa 53:12 Therefore will I divide him [a portion] with the great, and he shall divide the spoil with the strong; because he hath poured out his soul unto death: and he was numbered with the transgressors; and he bare the sin of many, and made intercession for the transgressors.

----------


## Ranoo

Thanks a lot haxan64 !

----------


## Virgil

> What about chicken as a food ,does it have any religious connation or so?
> Because in the play Pozz has chicken , while the other two main characters have vegetables e.g. turnip , radish and carrot.
> 
> I'm asking because there is also another story ,which has something to do with religion we see two of the sinful characters ( as I believe )having chicken . 
> 
> thanks again


I don't know if this was answered. I do not believe that chicken as a food has any religious significance in Christianity, other than it being a meat (something other than a fish). And there are times when meat should not be eaten (Holy weekend leading to Easter Sunday, and perhaps Fridays during Lent) as a rule. At least this for Catholocism.

----------


## mtpspur

Ranoo I would gladly type any Bible verses you may care to have wriiten for you. Just now came back to check this and haxan64 beat me to it and I too thank him/her for the effort and expanding abit on the Isaiah texts. I was trying to keep it simple and truthful.

----------


## bazarov

I agree with Pensive, there's no chicklen in Christanity.

----------


## bazarov

Actually, there is some chicken in the Bible, but it's not chicken, it's rooster! If it's a rooster, maybe a rooster from Peter's denying of knowing Jesus...

----------


## Ranoo

Thank you very much my friend Virgil :Biggrin:  
thanks a lot mtpspur  :Smile:  & bazarov :Smile:  

I'm greatful to all of you  :Blush:

----------

